# usb mouse question

## chines

Hi

I have a intellimouse explorer and i can't make it work

I have read a lot in the forums about the usb support and everithing looks fine (all modules are set ok), the only thing is that my mouse is loaded in /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0 and not in /dev/usbmouse or /dev/input/mice as I see on others posts

If I use /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0 in my XF86config the mouse doesn't work ok, and sometimes X not even start, if I switch the config to use my Genius PS/2 mouse everything works fine but I want to use the USB one

(Excuse my english)

Thanks in advance

----------

## choward

Is the mousedev module loaded?  

```
# /sbin/lsmod
```

----------

## chines

all usb modules are loaded, and also input,mousedev.

I said that the mouse moves but not correctly when I start X and sometimes X doesn't start

----------

## oniq

Can you post the device section of your XF86config?

----------

## chrish01

Me too, im using gentoo sources r10 with a hack to pci-i318.c so that my motherboard will do 40mb/sec instead of 2, but that shouldnt make a difference.  X starts fine, but when i move the mouse side to side, it goes up and down. (so like all the buttons are mapped wrong).  it does the same thing in gpm in virtual console.  so, that means that this must be a problem in the kernel.  all modules are loaded, so that isnt the problem, (if they werent, it wouldnt work at all)

----------

## chines

```
Section "InputDevice" 

Identifier "Mouse0" 

Driver "mouse" 

Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" 

Option "Device" "/dev/usb/hid/hiddev0" 

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

Option "Buttons" "7" 

Option "SampleRate" "100" 

Option "Resolution" "300" 

EndSection
```

This is my current config for the USB mouse, note that if i don't use "Device" on /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0 nothing happends, when i use it the mouse moves but not well

On other post i saw that everybody says that the mouse should appear in /dev/input/mouse0 or /dev/input/mice or /dev/usbmouse but if I cat /dev/usbmouse or the others nothing happend

I'm not using GPM

What i'm doing wrong?

Why my mouse does not appear on /dev/input/mouse0? 

is this why it doesn't work ok?

Thanks again

----------

## oniq

Do you have Input Core Support compiled into your kernel you will need this to see /dev/input/mouse0?

----------

## chines

Yes, but it is compiled as a module, could this be the problem?

----------

## oniq

As long as it is loaded it shouldn't be...

----------

## pheelay

I'll post how i configured my MS Intellimouse Explorer USB - perhaps u overlooked something?

Heres what I have in my kernel:

```
Built in:

* usbcore

* usb-uhci

* keybdev

Modules:

* input

* usbmouse

* mousedev

* hid

```

I'm not sure if i need all of these for my mouse to work, but i dont have time recomlpile 5-10 kernels just to find out!   :Wink: 

After booting the new kernel:

```
# insmod input

# insmod usbmouse

# insmod mousedev

# insmod hid

```

Then I unplugged and plugged in the mouse.

/dev/input/mouse0 appeared

```
# cd /dev/input

# cat mouse0

```

Mouse the mouse around and if all is good a load of crap appears on the screen.

Here's my XF86Config

```
   Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

    Option "Buttons" "7"

```

With this configuration, the wheel didn't work in most programs because the thumbs became button 4 and 5.  That needed a bit more jimmyin - aswell as mapping keystrokes onto the thumb buttons so they do something useful    :Very Happy:    But thats something to worry about when the mouse actually works!   :Wink: 

Sorry if this is repeating stuff you've done, but sometimes i think its handy to check everything from start to finish to make sure everything is ok!

good luck

Phil

----------

